# Custom 3D printed Watch Winder



## lalalandrus (Aug 12, 2013)

Been working for the last couple of months on a watch winder. It made from custom designed 3D printed parts. 
I finally got it done and excited to share the results.







Here are some details:

- each can is 9cm diameter and the entire thing is 30cm diammeter. 
- the motor is programmed to make each can rotate 1200 rotations over a 24 hour period
- the screen in the middle is a simple weather widget that is connected to the internet to provide accurate time and weather info
- the back is supported by carbon fiber shafts so the whole thing is pretty rigid with no flex
- the winder is run off a usb power plug


----------



## lalalandrus (Aug 12, 2013)

added video


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

lalalandrus said:


> Been working for the last couple of months on a watch winder. It made from custom designed 3D printed parts.
> I finally got it done and excited to share the results.
> View attachment 12141802
> 
> ...


Oh hell yeah, sign me up.

As they are 3d printed, I see no reason why it can't be duplicated. I see kickstarter and a bright career in manufacturing for you. If you're looking to make a 2nd one, I'm game to buy it.


----------



## lalalandrus (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't mind selling one or two of them, but the lead times might be long due to long shipping times for some of the parts I need to buy. I PM'd you with some details.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

That is very cool. Outstanding work. That can really be a good seller I think. Beats the hell out of the usual box shaped winders. The whole thing could be developed to be bigger, more cans or add on outer cogs in a row. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## lalalandrus (Aug 12, 2013)

A little update. I recently purchased a laser cutter and have since cut out new foam...


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fawesome (Apr 12, 2012)

. Too cool! If this was for sale I'd definitely be very interested.


----------



## ODYSSEUS/OSMY (Mar 28, 2017)

Very impressive work.


----------



## kiki-picasso (Feb 9, 2009)

Well done you


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice work. Did you outsource the 3D printing or do you have your own printer? Just curious as to what type of 3D printer was used. FDM?


----------



## oRAirwolf (Apr 19, 2009)

lalalandrus said:


> A little update. I recently purchased a laser cutter and have since cut out new foam...


Do you have a build blog for this? I would love to make my own just like this! Heck, I would pay good money for that!


----------



## bigramon (Feb 3, 2017)

Really cool, good job


----------



## GTuned (May 12, 2013)

Very cool impressive work!

Just a suggestion from my bad experience with a well known brand watch winder.. at some point the friction holding my watch in the winder must have lost the battle with gravity and my watch fell out.. thankfully to a carpeted floor. Make sure they sit in there super snug, or if possible have something click the watches in or lock them in place in the tins.


----------



## blasibr (Jun 2, 2018)

This is great!


----------



## saeed (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, This is so amayzing and if you would build another one let me know I will definatly buy it, I might change the casing that the watches are in but overall it looks so great. Let me know & great work


----------



## mona666 (Jan 28, 2019)

Great! Can I buy this somewhere?


----------



## Andrewcm09 (Jan 15, 2019)

Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Codydog2 (Oct 22, 2016)

Great job!
Any updates to the suggestion that were made to produce the item or market the 3D plans?


----------



## Codydog2 (Oct 22, 2016)

Great job!
Any updates to the suggestion that were made to produce the item or market the 3D plans?


----------



## Axel Brass (Apr 10, 2019)

Neat idea!


----------



## jpoehler (Jan 26, 2019)

That’s is amazing! Super cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1ks (Mar 16, 2019)

That's a nice take on 3D printed winders. Better than others I've seen and I like the modular approach.


----------

